# A bit late... but hey :)



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey! I was too excited to do this at first. I just started posting. 


But anyways I have a 24 year old Saddlebred I trained to jump myselfs in a year. :lol: His name is Dakota. I mostly do English bareback (to me there is a difference:wink but if not, I do regular bareback. I do a little English saddle training, I SHOULD do more, and I have done some Western. I have tried barrrels (Me and Dakota are terrible but I <3 it still) I do a lot of jumping. I am going to take lessons this summer. I think I have been riding 5 years...? and jumping for four, maybe. I have had Dakota one year. 

So... hey!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

hi and welcome im a new be


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello!! Welcome to the forum


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey to you, too, and welcome to the forum!


----------

